# Irish Draught/Connemara crosses



## Kacey88 (8 February 2013)

I have an Irish Draught mare, thinking of putting her to a connemara stallion in the hope of getting something a bit smaller than her. Its for myself really, I want a sane allrounder at the end of it. 

Has anyone any experience of these crosses?

She's 16.3hh and has plenty of bone, good breeding, is very well put together and a nice mover.


----------



## diamonddogs (8 February 2013)

My mare who died in 2011 was a Connemara X ID and she was beautiful.

The ID seemed to calm the fizziness of the Connemara, and she an absolute dream to ride - like sitting on an armchair, though she was quite wide.

Highly intelligent and very trainable. Before she came to me she was a very talented showjumper, but navicular forced her retirement.

She was a bit of a nightmare to fit a bridle though - quite a large head, but very narrow, so nosebands caused me a few headaches!

A nice combination from my own experience.


----------



## s4sugar (8 February 2013)

I had a Connie x ID as my first horse after ponies. 

Fantastic horse that did everything & went anywhere but went lame at 7 with navicular & dropped dead at eight..

I still miss him nearly 40 years on.


----------



## Kacey88 (10 February 2013)

Thanks for your replies, looks very nice anyway! That's very sad about yours s4sugar. 

I'd need a connemara with lots of bone and substance, so hard to find the Irish ones online!


----------



## ritajennings (10 February 2013)

You could always go for a small ID hillfarmview Trevelyn and wimaur sergeant pepper both class one stallions around 15hh


----------



## gadetra (10 February 2013)

Kacey88 said:



			Thanks for your replies, looks very nice anyway! That's very sad about yours s4sugar. 

I'd need a connemara with lots of bone and substance, so hard to find the Irish ones online!
		
Click to expand...

I have one and have bred her.
You will have to get yourself to Clifden! Which isn't useful for this year granted. 
I find Connie's hard to research online, it's usually a case of filing the car up and having a look!


----------



## rebeccag (11 February 2013)

Hi! We have three stallions standing in Ireland currently: Kirrin Malachi, Dunlewey Goshawk and Dolan Pete. All listed on this page if you're interested. http://biddesdenstud.co.uk/27159.html


----------

